# Langfristiger Unterschied stage1/stage3

## smurfer

Hi,

ich bin vor etwa einem halben Jahr nach diversen anderen Distributionen zu Gentoo gewechselt und habe damals der Einfachheit halber die stage3-Installation gewählt. Das System läuft und ich bin sehr zufrieden.

Seitdem habe ich mich auch nie um die anderen "stages" gekümmert, obwohl sich der vorurteilsgemäße Gentoo'er sich scheinbar recht gerne mit der stage1-Installation brüstet  :Wink: . Daher die Frage:

Gibt es abgesehen von Lerneffekten, USE-Flags, Compilereinstellungen usw. Vorteile, die ein stage1-System immer von einem stage3-System unterscheiden werden? Schließlich ist mein System nach gewisser Zeit aufgrund von Updates sowieso komplett rekompiliert worden, so dass spätestens dann zumindest bzgl. der genannten Dinge kein Unterschied mehr bestehen dürfte.

Gruß, smurfer...

----------

## sirro

Nach einem halben Jahr gibts da keinen Unterschied mehr. Bei einem Stage1 hast du nur von vornerein die Kontrolle, dass alles nach deinen Wuenschen laeuft, bei einem Stage 3 hast du es erst spaeter.

Ich nutze die Installation mit stage3 weil man damit einfach schneller ein arbeitsfaehiges System hat. Dann emerge --newuse -puvDt world und alles sollte quasi so sein wie nach einer Stage1. Nur ohne die moeglichen Probleme (circular depencies)  :Wink: 

Mein erstes System war auch stage1 und ich unglaublich 133t  :Very Happy:  Schoen es mal gemacht zu haben, aber einmal reicht (mir) auch. Spaeter hab ich mich lieber mit den wirklich interessanten Dingen beschaeftigt und bin zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass jeder ne Anleitung abtippen kann...</flame>

----------

## smurfer

Hi sirro,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Soviel wie ich mit dem System schon rumgespielt habe, ist wohl nichts mehr im stage3-Urzustand.  :Very Happy: 

Also doch kein stage1-Mysterium, dann bin ich ja zufrieden und das ganz ohne "1337n355"  :Wink: 

Ciao, smurfer...

----------

## primat

Das mit dem nach einem halben Jahr gleich, gilt natürlich nur, wenn Du die make.conf entprechend anpasst.

 *Quote:*   

> Gibt es abgesehen von Lerneffekten, USE-Flags, Compilereinstellungen usw. Vorteile, die ein stage1-System immer von einem stage3-System unterscheiden werden?

 

Also mit USE-Flags und Compilereinstellungen musst Du Dich dann auch beschäftigen.

Gruss

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein erstes System war auch stage1 und ich unglaublich 133t  

 

und nach dem Forum-Posts bist noch ein l33t  :Smile: 

Ich hab beide Installationen gemacht,. stage3 und stage1 und ich merkte eigentlich keinen Unterschied, außer dass die Installation einen Tag länger gedauert hat.

----------

## smurfer

 *Quote:*   

> Also mit USE-Flags und Compilereinstellungen musst Du Dich dann auch beschäftigen.

 

 :Smile:  Ja, das ist klar, damit habe ich mich auch beschäftigt. Ich hatte das aufgezählt, weil ich ja genau diese Einstellmöglichkeiten auch spätestens nach einem erneuten Kompilieren meinen Wünschen anpassen kann, war nur die Frage, ob da irgendetwas "Ominöses" an der stage1 ist, was nach Installation der stage3 eben nicht entsprechend anpasst werden kann, so dass ein stage1-System immer einen Vorteil (oder zumindest einen Unterschied) aufweist.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab beide Installationen gemacht,. stage3 und stage1 und ich merkte eigentlich keinen Unterschied, außer dass die Installation einen Tag länger gedauert hat.

 

Na, das ist doch auch mal ein Unterschied, reicht auf jeden Fall für die Kolumne: "Howto become 1337 in one day"  :Wink: 

Gruß,

smurfer...

----------

## c07

Der langfristige Unterschied ist, dass du bei einer Stage1 erstens CHOST nach deinem Geschmack setzen kannst (wobei mir die konkreten Vorteile, die das hat, unbekannt sind) und zweitens etliche Pakete an /var/db/pkg vorbei installiert hast, was zu Dateileichen führen kann. Deshalb macht ja der heutige l33t die Stage1 on Stage3.

Abgesehn davon gibts schon etliche Pakete, die sehr langlebig sind, selbst wenn man regelmäßig ein emerge -uD world macht (was ja nicht selbstverständlich ist).

----------

## 2u14

Hallo,

mal angenommen, ich habe mein System mit der schelleren Methode Stage3 installiert,

editiere dann die USEFLAGS etc...

Führt dann ein emerge --emptytree --newuse zu dem gleichen Ergebnis wie eine Stage1 installation?

Danke 2u14

PS: Das wär denn mal ne Aufgabe, wenn ich in den Urlaub fahre und der Schleppie rödeln kann.  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ja, du kriegst exakt das gleiche System wie bei einem Stage 1.

Aber eigentlich ist das Neucompilieren unnötig, du kannst einfach die Useflags setzen und mit der Zeit kommen ja von den Paketen neue Version raus... das System stellt sich also quasi selbst auf deine gewählten Useflags um und wird mit deiner eigenen Toolchain neucompiliert.

ChrisM

----------

## 2u14

Danke ChrisM!

----------

## treor

und was ist mit der CFLAG ? wäre nicht dadruch ein unterschied zwischen stage1 und stage3 gegeben?

ich glaub im handbuch steht irgendwo man soll wenn man was anderes als stage1 macht auf keinen fall die cflag ändern (weil sonnst gremlins das system befallen  :Wink:  )... kann natürlichauch sein das ich mich da falsch erinnere.

wäre es nicht so dann, wäre stage1-3 ja vollkommener unsinn und man müsste sich nicht die arbeit mit ner 1er machen.

----------

## smurfer

Hi

treor: Was du meinst, ist glaube ich eher die CHOST-Variable.

2u14: Ich habe mich übrigens genau das Gleiche gefragt, hier der entsprechende Thread, vielleicht bietet er noch ein paar Zusatzinformationen:

Langfristiger Unterschied stage1/stage3

Gruß, smurfer...

----------

## amne

Ich schliesse diesen Thread als Duplikat des von smurfer genannten, falls noch Fragen sind: Bitte dort nachfragen.

edit: Besser noch: dazugemerged.  :Wink: 

Wegen CHOST ändern: Nur vor dem Bootstrap oder einem emerge -e world. Alles andere führt zu Problemen.

----------

## 2u14

Die CHOST Variable ist doch dafür da, die architektur festzulegen: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5&style=printable

d.h. wenn ich die i686 stage3 wähle hab ich nach einiger Zeit oder einem Urlaubs-reemerge eine stage1 installation.

Bitte korigiert mich, wenn ich da falsch liege.

2u14

----------

## ZX-81

 *2u14 wrote:*   

> Führt dann ein emerge --emptytree --newuse zu dem gleichen Ergebnis wie eine Stage1 installation?

 

In diesem Fall ist --newuse sinnlos, es ist dafür da, alle installierten Pakete herauszusuchen, die USE-Flags verwenden, die sich geändert haben. Nach dem Ändern von USE-flags sollte ein  

```
emerge --newuse world
```

 reichen. Es gibt allerdings ein paar tiefergehende USE-Flags, bei denen es nicht reicht (spontan fällt mir da hardened ein).

----------

## derorrim

Stage1 oder 3 hin oder her...

Was ist denn genau der unterschied?

Bzw. was ist bootstrapping im Fall gentoo?

Wird die glibc compiliert?

Wird gcc compiliert?

Werden andere Sachen kompiliert?

Fragen ueber fragen...

----------

## Arudil

Mal ne Frage: Warum tötet eine geänderte CHOST-Flag das System?

----------

## tuxthekiller

 *Arudil wrote:*   

> Mal ne Frage: Warum tötet eine geänderte CHOST-Flag das System?

 Ich denke mal weil dann Pakete mit verschiedenen CHOST-Flags kompiliert werden und nicht zusammen passen.

----------

